# Einige Fragen zur Programmierung mit XSOFT und Galileo!!!



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe hier mal wieder einige Fragen. Aber zunächst erkläre ich mal lieber um welches Problem es geht.

Also, ich soll eine Ultraschallschweißmaschine mit einer Moeller SPS automatisieren. Dabei wird ein neuer Schweißvorgang mittels Zweihandauslösung gestartet. Dann fährt eine Schutztür zu und danach wird der Schweissvorgang gestartet.
Vor dem beginnen des schweissens sollen vom Einrichter der Maschine die verschiedenen Schweissparameter über ein Moeller Touch Panel eingegeben werden. Dabeui handelt es sich beispielsweise um die Schweisszeit, die Amplitude, Frequenz usw..

Und jetzt kommen meine Probleme:

Also, ich will über Galileo (ich hoffe es hat jemand Erfahrung damit) einen Maskenwechsel und gleichzeitig mit einmal berühren ein bit als Meldung an die SPS setzen. Weiss aber nicht wie ich das hinkriege. Es klappt immer nur eine Funktion, wenn ich die beiden Buttons übereinander lege. Weiss jemand da rat? 

Weiter Fragen, die mir heut Nachmittag bei der Arbeit noch aufgefallen sind, fallen mir grad nicht ein. Aber ich werde bestimmt in den nächsten Tagen noch was ergänzen. 
Wäre aber total nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke schon im voraus und schöne Grüsse aus Köln,

Ralph!


----------

